# CPC-A certified coder looking for first employment



## reneesierra (Mar 16, 2014)

I am presently looking for a career in coding but unable to find a company that doesn't require experience. Granite this area is a resort town there ought to be a company that will allow me to grow in the coding field and support the team.

Pamela Seals
pseals32459@gmail.com


----------



## kwylie (Mar 17, 2014)

*where are you*

You will get better response if you list your state and area.


----------



## reneesierra (Mar 17, 2014)

I live around the Sunny Destin, florida area.


----------



## ChapmanJ (Mar 18, 2014)

I respectfully would like to make you aware of your incorrect vocabulary word, the word you should have used was "granted" and instead you used granite - which is a kind of rock.  Writing and communication skills and attention to details are very important, not just the ability to code.


----------



## Pam Brooks (Mar 19, 2014)

"_I respectfully would like to make you aware of your incorrect vocabulary word, the word you should have used was "granted" and instead you used granite - which is a kind of rock. Writing and communication skills and attention to details are very important, not just the ability to code."_

When I read this post, I thought the same thing. Has someone reviewed your resume for errors?  We're just trying to help, here.

That having been said, I live in a resort area as well, and we have a number of urgent care centers in the area, all of whom need coders and billers to take care of the patients who have illnesses or accidents while on vacation.  Go ahead and apply to any position, even if you don't have the experience, because you never know if they might have something else that they're not advertising.  Also, don't expect to get a coding job right away...find a registration position, payment poster, front desk rep, scheduler, etc.  Those jobs are an important part of the revenue cycle and will prepare you to be a better coder.  

You absolutely have to present yourself as the brightest, most efficient, most professional applicant, because in this market, hiring managers have the ability to choose the best of the best.  For entry level positions, it's mostly about how you come across, because hiring managers already know that you don't have experience.  Hope this helps.  Good luck.


----------

